# we are approved !!!!



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,
well they said YES !!!!!!!!! - couldn't believe how nervous I was , and both me and dh were tearful when they said yes! ANd the s/w is coming round tomorrow to talk about a concurrent placement with a 2year old with intros in June !! well got to go - feel like we need to celebrate     
caseyxxx


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Yipppppppeeeeeeee!​
Congratulations on becoming 'approved parents to be'.

magenta xx
(also sending best wishes for meeting re. concurrency)


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Brilliant news Casey.  Well done.  Enjoy your celebrations.

Sanita


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations Casey, enjoy the celebrations

Cindy


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Congratulations Casey and good luck for the placement  

pam xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Great news Casey!!!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Woo hoo  fab news casey! 

Enjoy celebrating 

xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Hey Casey, That's just amazing news and even more amazing to hear of you potential match! We have been approved today as well, so I reckon there'll be two of us with slightly sore heads tomorrow!
Love
Viva
XXX


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

congratulations Casey, good luck for tomorrow.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Great News Casey  i got tearful too and started everyone off
hope the meeting goes well tomorrow 

kj x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations and enjoy celebrating


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations Casey!!
Fab news about the potential match too.
Enjoy celebrating.
Love
OT x


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

well done!!! Thrilled for you


----------



## bluebells (Apr 3, 2006)

Congratulations Casey, that's great news.
I expect you're quite merry by now  and looking forward to June
love from Bluebells xxxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Congratulations- your DD is now a "big sister ito be" and you will have you next little one soon

hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## Misty C (Mar 1, 2006)

Casey

*CONGRATULATIONS,whooo hoooo!*  Can't believe I nearly missed you posting. So delighted to hear that everything is clicking into place.

Love 'n' hugs
Misty C
xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Loads of congratulations sent your way!!!!

It is a long road & you are soon to live the dream now!!!


Sue X


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks everybody for all your support and good wishes 
we celebrated our good news by ............wait for it ................buying paint !
I promised dd that she can have her bedroom decorated in a more 'big girl' style   

Our s/w called round today with info about little 'un - most of it out of date   - but we have a meeting with his s/w next week and LA seem keen to place him before the end of June so it looks like things are going to be VERY hectic here for the next few weeks 

anyway thanks again for all your lovely messages 
caseyxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Congratulations Casey & Dh.....fab news!!

Laine


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Wow Casey

Double Congratulations to you and DH.  Hope things come to fruition with the concurrent placement.

Good luck
Karen x


----------

